# Rasper 1997 - 2009 goodnight my boy



## RasperAndy

well very sadly Rasper lost his battle last night and he was put to sleep at 6:30 yesterday evening, 

i'm crying as i type this so please forgive me if it doesn't make sence, 

he has suffered from tumas over the last 2 years and in january last year he had a huge operation as a tuma had burst inside him, they removed his spleen and they gave him about 12 months but he was a little fighter and he lasted over 14 months, he was under the weather all day yesterday, and couldn't move so i spent the whole day cuddling my beautiful boy for the last time,

the vet looked at him and gave us our options, first option was another huge operation which he didn't think was fair on him as he wouldn't survive it second time around and the second option was to let him go peacefully in my arms, (the one place he loved)

as hard as that desicion was it was the best thing for him, as he will no longer be in pain and suffering, my partner and i both agreed to sadly say our goodbyes 

as Rasper was such a character and loved by all i informed my family and they all came to the vets teary eyed to say goodbye, after a very emotional few minutes, my partner and i was left alone with Rasper as he was laid to rest, 

11 years with my boy, 

here are some pictures of Rasper over the past 11 years, 

my beautiful boy is sadly missed by all but will never be forgotten 















thanks for looking, 

Andy


----------



## Joe1507

Awwwwwwwr how cute
Im so sorry for your loss but at least he had a good life.

RIP


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Really sorry to hear that mate.

RIP Rasper


----------



## Juggernaut

thats sad  he looked a gorgeous lil fella. sorry to hear that


----------



## RasperAndy

thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## ditta

r.i.p. rasper, you are in our thoughts andy


----------



## Mustela

Poor Rasper, and indeed poor you 

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy when you lose a loved one, but try and take comfort in the knowledge that he had a wonderful long life with you, and that he went peacefully, free from pain and suffering.


RIP Rasper. xxx


----------



## grunts4me

reading ur post is making me feel sad sorry for your loss and i hope you get another great pet!


----------



## Hell67

sorry to hear about rasper


----------



## martindoggy

sounds like he had 11 good years together


----------



## RasperAndy

thanks everyone, 

he was a wonderful dog, and our house isn't the same without him


----------



## Meko

shit mate, really sorry to hear that.. 

he may be gone but he'll never be forgotten.


----------



## RasperAndy

Meko said:


> shit mate, really sorry to hear that..
> 
> he may be gone but he'll never be forgotten.


cheers mate, 

i knew this day would come but its heartbraking, i'm gutted


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh no I'm so sorry for your loss, it's truly heartbreaking when you have to make that decision for them, but you did the kindest thing you could have and he will always be in your hearts. RIP Rasper, run free you beautiful boy. :grouphug:


----------



## miss_rawr

im so sorry! he was so beautiful 
at least rasper will have known how loved he was and had a good life


----------



## Mirf

What a stunning wee lad. So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie&James

RIP Rasper. He'll live on, in your memories.


----------



## RasperAndy

thanks everyone

i'm picking up his ashes tomorrow, and he already has his favorite spot in the house for them to be placed


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

awww andy im cryin my eyes out here, you looked after him well though xxx


----------



## Meko

this is the only RIP thread i've ever replied to and i'm proper gutted for Andy. Any staffy picture thread, there was always an unofficial race to see if Rasper or Rio would appear first.


----------



## BexyBabes

RasperAndy said:


> thanks everyone,
> 
> he was a wonderful dog, and our house isn't the same without him


tell me about it we had our staffy put down a couple of weeks ago know worst thing i have ever had to do in my life, the house is so weird without him i still shut and lock the bedroom doors when i got out and that because he used to get into them if u didnt and trash the bed and chew the cuddly toys etc my house will never be the same without him its hard aswell because he used to jump on the bed in the nite and cuddle up to me and i miss that aswell i no how u feel chin up it does get better with time :2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard

Sorry for your loss Andy.. RIP Rasper.

Liz


----------



## Natonstan

I also felt sad reading that post, makes me hope I dont have to go through the same with my dog, R.I.P Rasper, he must have had a great life.


----------



## repkid

So sorry. Brought a tear to my eye.

R.I.P


----------



## andy2086

Such a sad loss. R.I.P Rasper


----------



## weeminx

aww r.i.p. rasper
thoughts go out to you andy 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carpy

rest in peace little guy, sorry to hear that mate but sounds like you had a fantastic 11 years together, and im sure there are many happy memories to reflect on


----------



## RasperAndy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awww andy im cryin my eyes out here, you looked after him well though xxx


thankyou 



Meko said:


> this is the only RIP thread i've ever replied to and i'm proper gutted for Andy. Any staffy picture thread, there was always an unofficial race to see if Rasper or Rio would appear first.


ha ha, your right there mate, 

give Rio a hug from me and value your time with him, he is a cracker, 



BexyBabes said:


> tell me about it we had our staffy put down a couple of weeks ago know worst thing i have ever had to do in my life, the house is so weird without him i still shut and lock the bedroom doors when i got out and that because he used to get into them if u didnt and trash the bed and chew the cuddly toys etc my house will never be the same without him its hard aswell because he used to jump on the bed in the nite and cuddle up to me and i miss that aswell i no how u feel chin up it does get better with time :2thumb:





Liz_n_Mark said:


> Sorry for your loss Andy.. RIP Rasper.
> 
> Liz





Natonstan said:


> I also felt sad reading that post, makes me hope I dont have to go through the same with my dog, R.I.P Rasper, he must have had a great life.





repkid said:


> So sorry. Brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> R.I.P





andy2086 said:


> Such a sad loss. R.I.P Rasper





weeminx said:


> aww r.i.p. rasper
> thoughts go out to you andy
> xxxxxxxxxxx





carpy said:


> rest in peace little guy, sorry to hear that mate but sounds like you had a fantastic 11 years together, and im sure there are many happy memories to reflect on


 
thankyou all, its been a hard weekend, on sunday i removed his beds, toys, bowls, and tidied up the house, it was hard when i hoovered as he was normally attached to the hoover somewhere or the mop, but the hardest part was the stair guard, he was famous for unlocking it and sleeping on our bed, once i removed the "Dog gate" it hit me that he was gone,

what a character


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Awww mate i really feel for you right now. I remember when i lost my dog a few years back I was an emotional reck and it's always the little things you remember all the time. Like feeding him, taking him for walks, evening cuddles etc. 

It's heartbreaking when you loose a pet you love very much. If you ever need a chat mate then just pm me ok. :blush:


----------



## RasperAndy

Becky Wheeler said:


> Awww mate i really feel for you right now. I remember when i lost my dog a few years back I was an emotional reck and it's always the little things you remember all the time. Like feeding him, taking him for walks, evening cuddles etc.
> 
> It's heartbreaking when you loose a pet you love very much. If you ever need a chat mate then just pm me ok. :blush:


thankyou becky

you right its the little silly things you miss the most, Raspers ashes are now in front of the fire place watching over us, and its very comforting to know he is in the house


----------



## Sid.lola

:grouphug:


----------

